
Ask HN: I'd like to dabble with brain computer interface, recommendations? - amorphous
I&#x27;m looking for tutorials and what hardware to buy. A neuroscience online course for the layman would be great as well.<p>There&#x27;s http:&#x2F;&#x2F;openbci.com&#x2F; but I was wondering if there&#x27;s a cheaper way to get started. Thanks
======
fundamental
Be prepared for some noisy-heavy signals. I haven't experimented around with
enough different acquisition methods to recommend a particular device, but
each one is going to have their own challenges (either $ getting them or some
negative signal quality issue).

Once you have a system there should be some basic demos with regards to
observing a few EEG bandpower based estimates. Beyond that I would recommend
looking at SSEVP (steady state evoked visual potential) as all of the
conference papers/talks/posters/etc about that topic make it seem reasonably
approachable compared to other tasks, being EEG (rather than LFP) friendly
(IIRC), and it makes for some cool applications.

source - I spent a few years researching EEG/LFP recordings in the context of
speech and sleep (separately)

------
Neurocynic
What do you want to do?

